# Meet Hans!



## anitram (Feb 28, 2014)

This is Hans dei Precision. He is the new great love of our lives. :wub:
He had a bit of stomach/intestinal trouble the first day but he's back to solid log poops and eating like a champ. He learned how to "sit" and "down" with the clicker in no time and when you look into his eyes, I swear you can tell he just gets it. Really, really bright pup!

Sire:
VA1 NSV NV11 NUCH Rothco's Ashan Kahn
SchH1, IPO3, Kkl










Dam:
V1 Nutella dei Precision
IPO2, Kkl










A few pics of our little rascal, I hope they show up as I'm linking from FB. That's my husband, the furdaddy in the last one.





































I'm thinking he might be a coatie? Doesn't really matter to me at all since I've only owned rough Collies before him so obviously the hair doesn't frighten me.  The breeder said that he wasn't and that it's just his puppy/winter undercoat since this is the coldest winter we've had up in Canada in over 20 years.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Very cute little guy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Beautiful puppy!!! He's going to have a very nice plushy coat, I look forward to seeing this handsome little guy grow up. My dog is by the late Xbox dei Precision, so we're kind of family.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

He's so cute! When I first saw him I kind of wondered if he might be a coat but...I'm bad at being able to tell! He might go either way. If he's not, I bet he will have a really lush coat.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, what a cutie! :wub:


----------



## anitram (Feb 28, 2014)

Here he is at 9.5 weeks...growing like a little weed. We weighed him today and he is 15 lbs. :wub:


----------



## Rinegunner (Apr 20, 2013)

Looks like a plush to me. He is going to be a seriously handsome dog.


----------



## anitram (Feb 28, 2014)

Here is our Hans, just shy of 14 weeks (& 28 lbs). :wub:



















I know nothing about stacking, but he did this himself:


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

What a handsome boy! He looks like he is something of a character, too!
Sheilah


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Gorgeous pup!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Stunning pup!


----------



## anitram (Feb 28, 2014)

Thank you!

He is definitely a ham and a little charmer.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Adorable


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous puppy!!!


----------



## VYKING (Oct 31, 2012)

*Wow*, *looking forward to seeing great pictures*


----------



## anitram (Feb 28, 2014)

Here is Hans at almost 16 weeks & 34 lbs. :wub:


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He's a gorgeous little boy


----------



## anitram (Feb 28, 2014)

Here is a bit of an update...Hans turned 6 months old a couple of days ago. He is 59 lbs and a real beauty if you ask me!




























Gone swimmin'!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow Hans grew up!! He is so handsome. Great pictures .Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

sooooo handsome!!!!  We call Zero "Hans" for one of his nicknames lol


----------



## Marleysmom (Jul 2, 2014)

hes so cute!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

He's matured nicely!


----------



## DanneWI (Jul 2, 2014)

Very handsome... he's loosing his puppy look !


----------



## LookingForTheLight (Apr 27, 2014)

He looks so grown up! It is amazing how fast they grow up and how different they look. If I did not know his age and I saw those 6 month old pictures I would have guessed 1-2 years! He looks so happy and very handsome! Thanks for the great pics!


----------

